# Spartan sewer cam



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a opportunity to buy a provision camera system for $4500. I have never used Spartan. Any opinions. Need a camera that's dependable. Most sewer laterals here are cast or clay so I'm concerned about the strength of the push cable. The Ridgid units are out of my price range and I know Spartan is a good name brand just don't know about their cameras.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Go Ridgid. I've wasted so much money over the years going with cheaper cameras. SeeSnake is the only way to go. MyTana second. After them there are no options, except Radiodectection


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Trust me I do want to go ridgid. Just having a hard time finding one in my price range.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

incarnatopnh said:


> Trust me I do want to go ridgid. Just having a hard time finding one in my price range.


Then save up


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

The money is there. Just for the amount cameras are used in this area it would take a long time to recoup the investment. If I could find a seesnake in good condition under $7000 I'd hop all over it. But eBay and craigslist are running way high


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

incarnatopnh said:


> The money is there. Just for the amount cameras are used in this area it would take a long time to recoup the investment. If I could find a seesnake in good condition under $7000 I'd hop all over it. But eBay and craigslist are running way high


Do you not do sewer replacements? 7,000 wouldn't take long at all...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Do you not do sewer replacements? 7,000 wouldn't take long at all...


There is a great financial benefit to "knowing" what is underground.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

We seldom do replacements anymore. There has been a huge influx of idiots buying excavators and undercutting until it's not worth loading the machine on the trailer. And they get away with it.


----------

